# quick pump check



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i need something to push around 300gph or less, at 4 ' high, anyone have any experience with this?
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=HD09202


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ah forget it, i went with the quiet one 1200, around 200 gph at 4 feet. 4 times turn around in an hour.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> ah forget it, i went with the quiet one 1200, around 200 gph at 4 feet. 4 times turn around in an hour.


I'm still lovin my Quiet One 3000. Smokin turnover on my 55G


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the only thing i have left to do, is get the tank from ronv (has anyone heard from him lately??) build the sump and get the over flow, anyone know where to get a u-tube on the net? im having a super hard time finding them at most websites. the one at my lfs is around 60-70 bucks, just seems high as a giraffes bottom to me.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't forget my auction for macroalgae for your new tank, auction starts sunday night man!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok, i havent heard anything about macro algea, is that calupera? (or what ever its called?) the "plants" that go in the sump??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I do care for calupera it's harder to keep, the grape vine can go assexual and pretty much spread like wild fire across entire tank. Cheatomorphia(sp?) aka Cheato, is best IMO. I have a fuge like thing i keep it in, i would need a pic of ur sump to see how can put it in there, more then likely you can then just put a clamp on the side type of light or something, just a HD kinda light. 

Got a pic of ur sump?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dont have the sump yet, lol, that the last think im working on, im trying to get a 20 long from ronv, im gonna section it off, have a inlet, fuge, and outlet big enough for the skimmer, once i get it ill let you know how big, and get in contact with you. ill be able to get anykind of light down there. more than likely its gonna be around a 10gal fuge, with just a regular light on top, i can pick that up anywhere for nothin.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, Cheato is kinda like "Saltwater Java Moss."
It does a pretty good job, and is multicellular, unlike the unicellular Caulerpa. ( yes, those huge caulerpa plants are really just one big cell ) Chaeto doesn't have the risk of crashing like caulerpa does, but I'm not sure which one really does the better job overall.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i like the idea of not crashing, even if it does a worse job, i can keep up with that with water changes...


----------

